# Bridesmaid Kitching



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats Blake on your finish at the worlds. Another year of shooting till retirement.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congrats Blake, keep chasing that title and one day it will be yours.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome job Blake! Just awesome.


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

nice shooting Blake. Very impressive to finish 2nd at the worlds. Congrats.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Congrats Blake. Awesome job.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Good shoot'n Blakester. That was just bad timing with Abrahamsen coming back from his absence. I believe that is his third World title win now so he should have to move onto semi-pro if I'm not mistaken or no. The next one is all yours. You beat him a couple of times during the Triple Crown though. Anyways, right on and some good consistent shooting all year long.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats Blake!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, wish you could have seen the finals today, what a great group of guys to shoot with and man were the X rings getting pounded. Nobody was giving an inch, we had several targets with all the arrows in the x it was crazy fun!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Great shooting Bandit!
Lights out shooting right there!!


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Way to go man!! Congrats!!!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I knew you were going to bring it on Sunday Blake. Very proud of you for your second place finish. Chris just had too big a lead. Hoped you whittled it down some and made him worry.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Good work Blake... keep those guy on their toes down there...


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

hard work and determination! congratulations Blake.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well done buddy Blake is a shooting machine ....hope you upgraded your room with the money you won at pandp lol lol


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

Great shooting Blake - You did us proud !!
Did you end up 2nd in Shooter of the Year ?


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Congrtas Blake, Great to see a Canuck rank so high!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

bigbulljoe said:


> Great shooting Blake - You did us proud !!
> Did you end up 2nd in Shooter of the Year ?


Yes he finished runner up for shooter of the year. If one 8 was a 10 he had it. All in all he had a good year.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done Blakster it's yours next time.


----------

